# Advices to make back-up folder, FreeBSD and Windows NT 4.9 Server



## Fawst (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello wise people of FreeBSD comunity, 

First, settings, I have a FreeBSD 10.3 machine working as a personal server (cloud => nextcloud, media sharing => plex ...) with ZFS 3 TB in mirroring. 

Then, I have a 1.5 TB HDD that I plug on my router and that giving me a folder shared across the network by  Windows NT 4.9 Server. My idea, is to send specific folders from my FreeBSD machine to this distant HDD in order to back up my files. 

After some research I found interesting things such as ZFS or resync those can handle backup with cool features. But both of them need to be installed on both machine. 

Have you some advices for me ? 


How can I mount a sharing folder between FreeBSD and Windows NT 4.9 Server ?
Have you any package that can feat my need ? 
Should I buy a raspberyPi and make a small backup server ? 

Thank you very much for your hep  

Fawst


----------



## Tabs (Feb 13, 2017)

Fawst said:


> Hello wise people of FreeBSD comunity,
> 
> First, settings, I have a FreeBSD 10.3 machine working as a personal server (cloud => nextcloud, media sharing => plex ...) with zfs 3 Tb in miroring.
> 
> ...



You should be able to mount the Windows share using samba44 and from there you can use something like rsync or zfs send to backup your data.


----------



## Fawst (Feb 13, 2017)

Easy like this, thanks for your response, but do you know anything lighter than samba44 or comming with less dependency ?

EDIT :

Use a simple mount_smbfs :


```
mount_smbfs  -N -I 192.168.1.1 //mynetwork/shareFolder /mnt/FolderToMount
```

-N is for "Do not ask    for a password"
-I is for "Do    not use    NetBIOS    name resolver"

And you are done !

Then don<t forget to make it permanent by putting this /etc/fstab


```
//mynetwork/shareFolder /mnt/FolderToMount smbfs rw,-N,-I192.168.1.1 0 0
```

I Will comme back with my final choice rsync or zfs


----------



## Jeckt (Feb 14, 2017)

You can install rsync on FreeBSD then deltacopy on Windows. This will allow you to sync in either direction.


----------



## Tabs (Feb 14, 2017)

Fawst said:


> Easy like this, thanks for your response, but do you know anything lighter than samba44 or comming with less dependency ?
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> ...



Great news!


----------



## Fawst (Feb 15, 2017)

Jeckt said:


> You can install rsync on FreeBSD then deltacopy on Windows. This will allow you to sync in either direction.



Unfortunatly the box used to make my distant backup is given by my Internet service provider, I just plug an HDD in it and then it will be appear on network like a sharing folder under windows NT. At the end I can't install somethings on the routeur, all the job need to be done by my FreeBSD machine  .

But thank's for the advice


----------

